

Brewer's CAP Theorem - mace
http://www.julianbrowne.com/article/viewer/brewers-cap-theorem

======
mathgladiator
And, if you need to explain it to anyone outside of CS:
[http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2010/07/h2h-sex-sells-
explaini...](http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2010/07/h2h-sex-sells-explaining-
cap-theorem-to.html)

